# Replacement hooks for crippled herring?



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

I bought some 2 oz. Luhr_Jensen crippled herring jigs. The spilt rings and hooks look weak. Any suggestions on what hooks and rings to replace them with? The jigs are small so i'm a little lost on what to do.

Jim


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

Jim , a pic or two might help to figure this out


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

here is the jig with a nickel added for scale:


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

Jungle_Jim said:


> here is the jig with a nickel added for scale:


that jig is fairly small , I would either change the J to a wider gap hook but rig it to the tail of the jig.
Personally , that jig been so small I don't see any benefit rigging a hook by the nose. 
It would have to be very short length hook & either a huge wide gap or small gap to avoid the hook getting caught on the jig.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

I got Owner Gorilla light 4 oughts for those...waiting for them to arrive


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

those should work


----------

